# Spicy Grilled Citrus Shrimp With Dipping Sauce



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*Spicy Grilled Citrus Shrimp With Dipping Sauce* 



_Ingredients:_ 

1 tablespoon finely grated orange zest (orange part only)
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1/3 cup fresh orange juice
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup canola oil
2/3 cup fresh lime juice
1½ cups loosely packed cilantro sprigs, plus extra for garnish
3 tablespoons soy sauce, preferably Tamari
½ teaspoon red pepper flakes (or to taste)
36 large, peeled, cooked shrimp, thawed
12 lime wedges, plus extra for garnish
Steamed rice mixed with sliced green onions 



_Directions:_ 

When ready to grill, prepare hot fire with a few soaked mesquite chips. Set aside 6 (12-inch) skewers. (Soak wooden skewers for half an hour before threading.) 

For marinade and sauce, put orange zest, garlic, orange juice, honey, oil, lime juice, cilantro sprigs, soy sauce and red pepper flakes in processor; process until cilantro is minced. Reserve 1/3 cup for dipping sauce. Put remaining marinade in zip-top plastic bag. 

Devein shrimp under cold running water. Blot shrimp with paper towels; add to marinade. Toss well to coat shrimp. Close bag and marinate 1 hour, refrigerated. 

To skewer shrimp, thread lime wedge on skewer, then 6 shrimp, through top to tail, ending with another lime wedge, pushing shrimp together as necessary to fit them on. Repeat with remaining skewers. Reserve marinade. 

Grill over hot fire until seared, about 30 to 60 seconds, depending upon heat. Generously brush with reserved marinade. Carefully turn; cook only until hot, about 1 minute more. 

Serve hot or at room temperature. Arrange on platter; garnish with cilantro sprigs and lime wedges. Divide reserved dipping sauce among 6 small ramekins; pass separately along with rice. Makes 6 servings. 



*PER SERVING: Cal* 328 (35% fat) *Fat* 13 g (1 g sat) *Fiber* 1 g *Chol* 64 mg *Sodium* 736 mg *Carb* 43 g *Calcium* 33 mg


----------

